
Ask HN: What's your learning path for ML/AI developer? - aswathrao
How long it you took you to understand to work in ML&#x2F;AI technologies (to get a job or compete in kaggle) and what learning path(books&#x2F;courses) you finished ?<p>and any advice you want to add !!!!!!
======
PaulHoule
For me it was random.

I got a PhD in physics, where the job market was brutal. (I don't know if I
was in the top 3% in talent but I certainly was not in the top 3% at either
office politics or musical chairs.)

I got into software, did Perl, PHP, Java, ColdFusion, whatever paid. I started
developing advertising-supported web sites that gathered content through an
"A.I." pipeline just before Deep Learning broke in the news. That got me work
on text analysis, productizing a deep-learning based search engine and some
other work. I also wound up chasing some dead ends and going sideways at times
-- at the moment I am doing pretty much ordinary front end but I am focused on
getting really good at it.

(Something I learned the hard way is that real A.I. systems are going to have
to work closely with humans. If somebody wants you to build an A.I. that does
a 'difficult' or 'impossible' task the first thing to do is build a U.I. that
lets a person do the task manually, otherwise where are you going to get the
training set from? Starting with anything else is outright malpractice.)

------
caseyscottmckay
FastAI -> everything I can find on PyTorch -> pandas/numpy deep-dive ->
wrangle, build, rinse and repeat.

------
sharemywin
I've been watching some videos on fastai

